

Tell HN: Nokia Ovi Store - Guilty until proven innocent - ronzensci

The Nokia Ovi Store appwizard makes it look enticingly easy to submit an app to the Ovi Store. So I just did that two days ago. Today I received this email:<p>FAILED: Potential Copyright Violation.
SUMMARY: It does not appear that you have the rights to distribute the icons, screen shots, or RSS feeds used in this application. If you believe this has been failed in error, please contact publishtoovi.support@nokia.com with documentation which indicates that you have permission to submit this content to the Ovi Store.<p>I have conceived, built and grown the web-application based on which the Ovi App was submitted to Nokia. Now Nokia, in an all-powerful way seems to have determined that the icon and RSS feed was not created by me. Unlike Google Apps which has figured a fairly elegant way to detect and know if you own the domain that you are signing up Google Apps with- Nokia seems to have figured its best to unilaterally decide whether you actually own the content that you are submitting to them or not.<p>Maybe its just me, but based on the stories I have read about how Apple and Nokia treat the Apps that are submitted to them- I am somehow reminded of the 1984 Macintosh commercial (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYecfV3ubP8)<p>I wonder if Microsoft would have chosen this path of approving applications for the Windows Desktop- where would the state of the computing industry be today.<p>Why are App developers treated guilty until proven innocent?
======
mootothemax
_It does not appear that you have the rights to distribute the icons, screen
shots, or RSS feeds_

Note the "or"; do you own the rights to the RSS feeds you're using? Also, it's
great and appreciated that you're getting the story out, can you show us your
app anywhere?

~~~
ronzensci
I have built the site from scratch. So yes, I do own the rights for the icons
and RSS feeds.

I don't know how to make the app available outside the Ovi app store. Will be
happy to share it with out once I'm clear how exactly do Ovi Apps works.

